
New York City Raids Condo Building in Crackdown on Airbnb Rentals - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-york-city-raids-condo-building-in-crackdown-on-airbnb-rentals-1541944153
======
greenyoda
Outline link to article:
[https://outline.com/DBTKvs](https://outline.com/DBTKvs)

------
distances
Behind a paywall so I didn't get details, but shouldn't this be an automated
system of getting data from AirBnb and sending out fines if total rented out
period exceeds a predefined limit? What did the raid achieve?

